# Mark This Forum Read



## Kirk (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm having trouble getting the "Mark This Forum Read" link on
each forum to work.  The only one showing success is the
"Mark ALL Forums Read" link.  What's up?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2002)

Known issue, is being addressed in a bugfix.


----------

